# New Cover Art: Paths of the Eldar by Gav Thorpe



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Got to say that is a fantastic looking cover, especially Korlandril the Scorpion. Though I wish Aradryan had his hood up, or that his hair was still there. Bald Eldar just look weird to me.


LotN


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

I am a bit confused as to what is with korlandril's left arm is about? Maybe I just can't focus correctly on the image, but is that a giant pincer? Do I just not remember this attachment / weapon of his? I also personally always pictured the Eldar swords to be a bit more slender and thin, a more elvish styling and not so broad and ugly.

Thirianna is cool as shit looking, zero hint of femininity, which I am not sure if I like or not. And I totally agree about Aradryan, just looks silly to me. The ranger look was way more badass and intimidating.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Khyzer said:


> I am a bit confused as to what is with korlandril's left arm is about? Maybe I just can't focus correctly on the image, but is that a giant pincer?


Its a scorpions claw, meaning these are likely depictions of the three from the later portions of their respective books. From the way its being thrust forward, you can see the shuriken weapon on the top of the claw facing towards his helmet.



Khyzer said:


> Do I just not remember this attachment / weapon of his?


Its been a bit since I read Path of the Warrior but I don't recall him using that when he got to that point.



Khyzer said:


> I also personally always pictured the Eldar swords to be a bit more slender and thin, a more elvish styling and not so broad and ugly.


Keep in mind that the striking scorpion chainswords would likely be a bit more 'brutish' in order to allow the Eldar wielding them to have a stronger hit. And if you compare their chainsword with a howling banshees sword, the former is broader than the latter.



Khyzer said:


> Thirianna is cool as shit looking,


Personally I'm not seeing it; in her book I don't ever recall any hint of an unwieldy looking staff and the pose is pretty dull.



Khyzer said:


> zero hint of femininity,


Though I do agree with this, but I don't find that to be an issue of any kind as I imagine Eldar armour is not supposed to be terribly form fitting like some people try to make the likes of female marines and guard.



Khyzer said:


> And I totally agree about Aradryan, just looks silly to me. The ranger look was way more badass and intimidating.


Again I agree, all I see here is some Dark Eldar corsair in a coat and with a rifle.




Like I said before, all of these look like depictions of their later incarnations rather than when they were starting down their respective paths. This is especially so for Aradryan and Korlandril, who in this appear as I'd imagine them when they had nearly been lost to dreaming and became lost on the path respectively (though again, where is Aradryan's hair!)

To me, Thirianna is just meh. Maybe if they had chosen to keep her sword rather than replace it with the staff it would feel a bit better.


----------

